# Researchers find rare giant turtle in Vietnam



## DenZ0r (Oct 19, 2007)

anyone allready saw this?

check the link!

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/24166011/?GT1=43001


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

Be hard to miss something that huge! I don't think I'd want one as a pet, but it's great that they may not be as close to extinct as believed, although one is nothing definitive.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

lloks like a really fat snapping turtle to me.


----------

